# Wood Spirits



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The wood spirit is the carving I started out making. I saw it on a walking stick at a visitor center on the Blue Ridge Parkway. I was so impressed with them I had to learn how to carve them for myself. I still think they are one of the most fun pieces to carve as no two are ever the same ( at least mine aren't) I am making this stick for my younger sister's birthday ( I'm a cpl days late). Hope to have it done by Saturday. The hickory stick the topper is attached to is already oiled and sealed with spar urethane.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Not your best photo Mark but i`m sure it will work out fine .

The spirit i like are from scotland usually single malt lol


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like the movement in the beard. I started with Woodspirits. it was like eating chips I could not stop with just one.(-:


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well I just got done stripping off the spar urethane from this piece. I wanted to get this stick done and delivered to my sister for her birthday today as it's several days late. Now I'm finding out the hard way not get in a hurry!

As I said in an earlier post this hickory stick had already been finished with urethane, so essentially the wood is sealed.

I applied boiled linseed oil to the carving after attaching it to the staff and in the process I wiped down the stick with oil as well. I thought everything was dry, so I applied wiping varnish (50/50 mix of min spirits and poly) to the whole piece. No problem on the topper, the staff on the other hand won't dry, it was sticky mess that would not cure. Essentially the linseed oil just sat on the initial coating of poly and turned the coat I just applied to a goo. Stripped the goo down to what I think is the initial coat of poly, its been an hour and knock wood the stick seems to be getting dry.

The linseed oil really darkened the carving, if I'm lucky I will be able to rub the sheen off this piece tomorrow and get it delivered to sis yet. Will post pics of the finished stick after its dry.

Mark


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally got this stick to dry and can deliver to my sister. Learned a couple valuable lessons. 1st no oil over the polyurethane and 2nd cannot hurry the process even if you have forgotten your sisters birthday!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

much better pic mark well done


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I delivered my sister's birthday stick (a week late) and my niece seemed a bit distraught as mom had a wood spirit walking stick and all she had was the one I made her (last year before I started carving) with her name wood burned on the shaft. Well I couldn't have my youngest niece bummed out over the fact that her mom's stick was better than hers, so I had some time while camping the last few days and I carved out this topper for her from a cut off of a red oak staff. This is my first successful attempt at carving red oak. 90% of the carving was done with the dremel as gouges and V tools seemed to just tear at the wood. Still struggling with the eyes but I will continue to work at them.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You are doing good MJC4. You incorporate new skills in each new stick. A carver who helped me a lot in the beginning would say "its in the eyes,just carve eyes." I still keep basswood practice stick going where I work on eyes, mouths, and noses. And I struggle with eyes. I spend more time on them than any thing else.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job , and the yes the eyes are difficul,t but your carvings are coming along in leaps and bounds


----------

